# I won't get in the way... honest



## Darbs (6 January 2016)

I appear to have gained a very furry wrist support! I am sure he thinks I can just carry on working, I'll hardly notice he's there.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chillipup (6 January 2016)

Talk about being the centre of attention Lovely; British Blue Shorthair ?


----------



## Shady (6 January 2016)

Lol , that's just what mine does, he has a nice head and great eyes! same question as Chillipup, Blue or Lilac?


----------



## Darbs (6 January 2016)

Shady said:



			Lol , that's just what mine does, he has a nice head and great eyes! same question as Chillipup, Blue or Lilac?
		
Click to expand...

British Blue boy, we have had four of them over the years, we also have a spotted blue girl. This is her below, they are not brother and sister but they are almost exactly the same age.








This is them together...


----------



## Shady (6 January 2016)

Beautiful Darbs! i have a Lilac boy and before him a Silver Tabby, your boy has a fab head !! i've noticed over here they are breeding them with round blobby eyes now, almost like Exotics, they look horrible in my opinion, they should look like yours. mine is a lazy fat thing who i totally adore, he comes poo picking along with the dogs and  sleeps next to me at night, translated into English his name is Don't Touch.....he is mine and i do not share him with the OH !!!


----------



## Darbs (6 January 2016)

Shady said:



			mine is a lazy fat thing who i totally adore
		
Click to expand...

Lazy... British Blue boys, surely not...

This is Remington toasting himself in front of the log burner, its a tough life.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 January 2016)

Gorgeous pussy cats.  I want to snuggle them!


----------



## chillipup (6 January 2016)

They are beautiful Darbs and look so squidgy.


----------



## Luci07 (16 January 2016)

its the one thing I miss about having my dogs... I do miss having a cat having always had them around and yours are quite stunning!


----------

